# has anyone with a mk4 ran 9.5s in the front with air?



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

I have the newer style mason-tech front setup, and ive come across a trade opportunity to get these, but im not sure about the clearance. even though i know my mason-techs have great clearance, but is it good enough to clear these?
previous owners car








usually im pretty comfortable with figuring out offsets and whatnot, but this one im not sure about, I asked the kid who has em now what the offsets were before and after adapters but he hasnt gotton back to me yet ill post that once i find out


_Modified by blue bags at 6:39 AM 2-10-2010_


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: has anyone with a mk4 ran 9.5s in the front with air? (blue bags)*

I would say if you roll your fenders it would be doable... but dont quote me on that


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: has anyone with a mk4 ran 9.5s in the front with air? (Swbd4L)*

the front fenders are rolled for the most part, gotta be neatened up a bit, any thoughts on the bag clearance? I think they will be high enough on the strut to be out of the way, but there will be shipping involved so i cant do a test fit unfortunately


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: has anyone with a mk4 ran 9.5s in the front with air? (blue bags)*

Skeptical about it, I assume u wont be running and spacers or adapters. Hopefully someone with more knowledge can chime in


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: has anyone with a mk4 ran 9.5s in the front with air? (Swbd4L)*

Eric's GLI:








9.5" front wheels.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: has anyone with a mk4 ran 9.5s in the front with air? (fishmando)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fishmando* »_Eric's GLI:








9.5" front wheels.

Looks like thats all the info he will need!


----------



## sdv3 (Oct 26, 2005)

the tramonts? 
that'd be nice.


_Modified by sdv3 at 8:16 AM 2-10-2010_


----------



## CompressionIgnition (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: has anyone with a mk4 ran 9.5s in the front with air? (blue bags)*

Any body run 18 x 9.5s on air?
What struts?


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: has anyone with a mk4 ran 9.5s in the front with air? (CompressionIgnition)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CompressionIgnition* »_Any body run 18 x 9.5s on air?
What struts?









al_bundy did with bagyards 
and boosted20th2886, ian, runs that with coils, slammed


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

word. seems like itll work. they are RS178s i believe, well the corvette fitment ones with the 16" centers. he said the final offset after adapters is 20


----------



## sdv3 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (blue bags)*

nice man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*FV-QR*

the width doesn't look like a problem on mine with the mason techs. with the bag fully deflated on 17x8.5's with a 205-45 the lowest part of the deflated bag was still 3" about the tire. as long as its not hitting the strut body you should be fine. looks like overall height will be the only real clearance issues with them or bagyards


----------



## CompressionIgnition (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: has anyone with a mk4 ran 9.5s in the front with air? (Swoops)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swoops* »_
al_bundy did with bagyards 
and boosted20th2886, ian, runs that with coils, slammed

Thanks Swoops I forgot about Bundy...
Pretty sure he was running et24...if I remember Boosted is et26
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

probably wanan run 205/45s or 21540s to be safe, but it should work. 9.5et20 should clear the strut body


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

I have 18x9 final et25 215/35/18 with bagyard fronts
hope this helps some but this is on a beetle which is mk4 chasis


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

cool. thanks for the help everyone. The tire size is 205/45


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (blue bags)*

I also run slightly over 9.5" wide in the front without issue http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (dymer)*

You will be fine. I am running rs178's with mason techs. final et of 21. Its tight between the inside barrel and the strut but it clears. There is plenty of room from tire to bag with 215/45's.


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: has anyone with a mk4 ran 9.5s in the front with air? (CompressionIgnition)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CompressionIgnition* »_
Thanks Swoops I forgot about Bundy...
Pretty sure he was running et24...if I remember Boosted is et26
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

those were their rear offsets


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: has anyone with a mk4 ran 9.5s in the front with air? (Swoops)*

I think santi ran rs178s before


----------



## gweilo (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: has anyone with a mk4 ran 9.5s in the front with air? (harley06)*

I plan on running rs 178s this spring and summer, actually bought Harleys old vette adapters to do so, and with a test fit the 35mm adapter is perfect for the front going to run a 38mm out back with a 2" lip so should be sitting pretty soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: has anyone with a mk4 ran 9.5s in the front with air? (******)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

you're getting rid of the shiny wheels? 
gotta say it makes me sad and happy at the same time


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kiddie Rose* »_you're getting rid of the shiny wheels? 
gotta say it makes me sad and happy at the same time









im buying a set brand new, so ill have the RSs and those








i dont like the sizes on the ones i have now. wanted wider and 5x100


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

ha yeah thats part of the reason im ordered new from tunershop. get them in 8.5/9.5 with offsets around 15 and 5x100


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kiddie Rose* »_ha yeah thats part of the reason im ordered new from tunershop. get them in 8.5/9.5 with offsets around 15 and 5x100









that was my plan until the last trade came along, but in the next few months ill prob order em, but since i got rid of my RSs i kinda missed them, and i like the fitment on these RSs much better than my last set. so why settle when i can have a nice interchangable coffee table base


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

hahaha niiiice. 
we'll get a proper photoshoot sometime


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

Def man, this show season indigo party.


----------

